# 2 New Additions!!



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Here are our two new additions to the family. Well their won't be ready to come home for another week or so. Please forgive the blurry pics. They don't tend to sit still. I am so excited to see them. I have only seen pictures so far.

We have named them Suki & Riki


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

if you dont mind, what type of animals are they? they look so adorable!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

sugar gliders???


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

They are sugar gliders...

Sugar Glider Info


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

redog said:


> sugar gliders???


Yes sir!..........


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i looked into getting sugar gliders before we got a couple dogs, lmao! they are a lot of work, but soooo cute and awesomeeee! i know someone that has one and brings it to school in it's little pouch thingie! how cool! 

cant wait to see some pictures of em at your house


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I love sugar gliders there soooo cute, congrats on the new babies  I want one they have such sweet little faces


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> i looked into getting sugar gliders before we got a couple dogs, lmao! they are a lot of work, but soooo cute and awesomeeee! i know someone that has one and brings it to school in it's little pouch thingie! how cool!
> 
> cant wait to see some pictures of em at your house


They are alot of work but so are my dogs...LMAO

I use to have 5 or 6 of them years ago. I missed having them around so my hubby got them for me for Christmas. I had been looking forever.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

kg420 said:


> OMG I love sugar gliders there soooo cute, congrats on the new babies  I want one they have such sweet little faces


Thank you!

I am super excited for them to be home.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am super excited for them to be home.


Me too, then we get to see more pics


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Me too, then we get to see more pics


Oh yes!! lol

I need to post up some new pictures of my doggies. Been awhile since I took any...(Lazy)


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I would deep fry them bad boys I bet they make for some good eatin, there just a modified squirrel LOL 

JK(joke) on eatin them, they look like they would be interesting little creatures to play with.

But seriously I bet they would taste good


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Mcleod15 said:


> I would deep fry them bad boys I bet they make for some good eatin, there just a modified squirrel LOL
> 
> JK(joke) on eatin them, they look like they would be interesting little creatures to play with.
> 
> But seriously I bet they would taste good


There's really no meat on them..LMAO

They are very cool though. Much smarter than you would think they are. I had a few before that were so bonded to me that I could take them outside and never worried that they would stray from me.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

sugar gliders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<3 sooooo cute!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

OMG Sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I LOVE sugar gliders, we had an incident several years ago where hubby researched breeders and stuff, got on a waiting list (secretly) and like a week before they came I was so tired with the apartment and animals, I was like oh Im glad we never got those gliders. he inquired about cancelling, and the breeder sold the gliders and kept our money :-(

I almost got a pair again, but I got the bird so no more high maintenance pets right now lol. I will have to live vicariously through your photos!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My cats or my dogs would swallow them like pills!...lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwwww Whit, they are adorable, the first ex hubby and I had a flyin squirrell, his name was Rocky, lol. Your guys are just too cute


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

awwwwwww I wanna squish them!!!!! so cute


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

They are just about the cutest things ever. From what I hear they don't do well as a single pet to a cage. You need at least two. It's been years since I've looked into them.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

They can do fine alone but you'll need to spend tons more time with them. I have had some that preferred the company of humans rather than other gliders.


----------



## pitbull951 (Jan 22, 2010)

Those are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

My babies will be ready to come home after this weekend.....I am soooooo excited!!!


I have bought so many cute things for them. I have deliveries coming in everyday...LMAO


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Those are adorable!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Aimee!!


I will be driving to Winston Salem tomorrow to pick my babies up!!!!!


A nice 2 hour drive with my sister..Hopefully better then the 3 hour drive to get Thor where my daughter slept the whole way...LMAO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG I am sooooo jealous! I have been looking for a pair of sugar gliders for a while now. I want home raised ones like the ones I use to have. I had the best male he was a hoot! One time he jumped off me and landed on this old lady at the store and I thought she was going to have a heart attack! after that he had to wear a leash!

Congrats I love gliders they are a great pet!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

They are so cute!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i've always wanted one. i used 2 have squirells, (real ones) as pets as a young boy. their really smart too. i've always wondered how good of "pets" they are.


----------

